# Britains first gay fathers spend £65k to ensure next child is a girl



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2158196/Britain-s-gay-fathers-spend-65-000-ensure-fifth-child-girl.html

/links


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

It's the Daily Mail so a VERY large pinch of salt is needed here I think... 

(but maybe that is because I can't actually believe the article)


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't know about this one as they say the source is Closer magazine, though this couple have been in various articles in other publications, they're quite well known.  As a rule I find the sources for the Daily Mail's health articles are very reliable, so what do you actually base that statement on, or is it merely your personal dislike of the paper?


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

One of my good friends knows these people and its all true   !!


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

They're loaded so can afford it, they're good dads, they've said even if it turned out to be a lad they wouldn't actually be that bothered, so good luck to them


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

urbangirl said:


> so what do you actually base that statement on, or is it merely your personal dislike of the paper?


A lot of newspaper articles (_any_ newspaper) are badly researched, or just copied from elsewhere. It is well-known that facts are not checked and articles are either completely misleading or given a 'spin' to suit the prejudices of the readership. The Daily Mail has been known to make up political/financial articles to suit the preconceived ideas of their core readership. Their health section may well be excellent, as it probably has a different editor.

I thought the wording of the article was not complimentary to the couple involved and the short 'sound bite' comments lacked warmth so wondered if it was playing to an unsympathetic image of same-sex couples. As I don't read lifestyle magazines I had no background knowledge of the family.

Personally, I think if they have enough money and love to go round that number of children then how they complete their family is none of my business (but I bet the house is chaos at Christmas )


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

The Daily Mail is no more 'known to make up political/financial articles to suit the preconceived ideas of their core readership' than for example, the Guardian and any other paper, the latter having plenty of prejudices of its own.  FF is not really the place for politics or arguing which is the best paper anyway, it's about providing information and support.


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

urbangirl said:


> FF is not really the place for politics or arguing which is the best paper anyway,


I agree. I was just answering the question you asked me.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Stuff the Daily Mail. The fact is two lovely people, who love each other and already have a lovely family are bringing into the world another very wanted, very loved and very wanted little baby. I think that baby is a very lucky little soul and whether its a girl or boy or an as yet undecided it will be loved and what baby can ask for more than that?. I imagine the couple concerned don't give a hoot what anyone thinks and good on them I say.


----------

